# Can I get a Long coat clipped to look like a short coat?



## thepoultrygirl (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a 2 year old long coat GSD female. And right now..the shedding is unbelievable this summer. My truck looks like a hairball of black and tan at this point. 
I'm wondering...Has anyone ever clipped their long coat to look like a short coat? The humidity and heat aren't making her feel to wonderful either I would think :\
The other thing..Every time we go somewhere we get comments about her, "Oh what a cute dog. What is it?" "It's one ofthose Belgium shepherds, right?" "German shepherd? Ive never seen one with that long of hair!" "What's she mixed with??" LOL! I had no clue long coats were so uncommon!
So, is it possible to clip a long coat up to look just like a shorter/rough coat for the summer???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could but her hair also insulates her from the heat. I would take her to the groomer's and get her brushed out really well.

And just get used to being asked questions.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I had a plush coat GSD, and now I have 2 Shiloh Shepherds with long coats, I was advised not to body clip them. Try the furminator.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Stock coats shed just as much, if not more than long coats. Trust me. I'd be willing to bet money that my truck is worse than yours.

Long coats really arent that uncommon. I would shave your dog just because people don't know the german shepherd breed, but I guess that's up to you.

How often are you grooming and what tools are you using?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Have to agree that stock coats shed just as much as long coats (I have both). If you can take her for a "professional" grooming and maybe a sanitary clip to start, then brush daily.
Shaving.... nah, that just makes them funny looking.


----------



## KayElle (Mar 1, 2010)

LucyDog is right...stock coats shed even more than the long coats!! Regardless of the coat, our beloved GSDs need to be brushed alot!! I brush mine every day...It only takes 15 minutes total time and the dogs love it. PLEASE don't shave your dog!! As was previously said, the coat insulates the dog from the heat, as well as the cold. Also, IMO, long coats are truly gorgeous!! I often am asked what breed (or mixture of breeds) my long coat male is. It may seem annoying, but I just look at responding to such questions as further education of the general public about GSDs. Hope this helps!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If you shave them then you get a bunch of short hairs to clean up! I think it may be better to work with longer hair.


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

If you have him you take a chance of messing up the coat, it losing it's color and texture as well. Most of the time the coats do not grow back right.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I'd recommend finding a good groomer and becoming their best friend... visit them at least once a month and between grooming visits make good use of your spare time, develope a routine and brush daily.
I have a lab right now that is shedding like crazy! I brush her every day, she loves it... and from day to day I am still utterly amazed at the hair that's coming off her!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay I just have to throw this in there. Why mess with the beauty of a LC GSD?? It will not reduce the shedding and they are okay in summer just don't overheat them (we are in Vegas so I definitely understand the heat...gets to 117 here). They are stunning and draw many people to them asking questions.

One of my favorite things is getting that "Wow what a beautiful dog, what is it???" from people not familiar with a LC GSD. It gave us the chance to talk about the LC GSD and the genetics of it. People also approached more easily because of the "fluffiness"

Get your pup groomed (brushed)and only trim that around the buttocks sheepy looking area for sanitary reasons.

My last one was a LC and the brand new baby boy we are getting next week will be a long coat (from two stock coat parents)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Shaving the coat, unless you completely shave to the skin (which I would DEFINITELY NOT recommend EVER), is not going to reduce shedding. Shaving does not actually get rid of any hair that is going to be shed by the dog, it just shortens the hair. They still have the same amount of hair to shed-- the hairs are just going to be shorter (and sharper since cutting makes a sharp end to the hairs.)
If you want to reduce the shedding you can try a shedding blade or Furminator, or go to a groomer who does the Furminator treatment. I do that with Bianca to cut down on the shedding in the summer and it helps a lot.

Shaving a long coat won't make them look like a regular/stock coat German Shepherd because most of the color is at the tips of the fur, plus shaving exposes the wooly undercoat. So shaving will make the dog's fur color look diluted or lightened and their fur will look wooly or fuzzy.

Shaving a double-coated breed can actually make them heat intolerant as the double coat protects them from the heat and sun. There is also a risk of sun damage to the skin.

Example here is a shaved (stock coat) Shepherd, see how the fur is lighter and the black saddle is gone?











Here is another, you can see the wooly appearance to the coat here:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Awk!!! The worlds largest chihuahuas! :laugh:

The fur does so much to protect the skin and oils it is a wonder anyone would remove fur like that....but I judge not...

Seriously, my long coat lived (and next one will) in the Mohave Desert in Las Vegas where summer temperatures are in the 100s for a few months and she did not have a problem with themperatures reaching 116-118.

So my vote is to let them stay their beautimous self!!!

Here was my baby girl, the Binkmiester fur and all!!!...


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Chicagocanine said:


> Example here is a shaved (stock coat) Shepherd, see how the fur is lighter and the black saddle is gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG WHY?!?! I work at a grooming shop and we NEVER would shave a double coated breed as the hairs protect them against the heat/cold. Take that away and now they are exposed. Also the hair never grows back the same. It can become stiff and flakey looking. ick


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

mjbgsd said:


> OMG WHY?!?! I work at a grooming shop and we NEVER would shave a double coated breed as the hairs protect them against the heat/cold. Take that away and now they are exposed. Also the hair never grows back the same. It can become stiff and flakey looking. ick


The second dog, the photo were from a rescue site, the dog was in very bad condition, matted etc so had to be shaved. 
The first-- I have no idea why! I have known a few people who regularly shave their double-coated dogs and I never understood it. One was a Golden/Chow mix (you can see him here in various stages of shaved-ness, poor dog), another was a pair of rough Collies. I always wondered, if they were just going to keep those poor Collie shaved all the time why not just get smooth Collies??


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

vegas your girl is a beauty, I have what I think is going to be a LC male hes 7 months and I just love his coat he looks like a big teddy bear we also have a female stock coat and I think she sheds more then he does lol


----------



## thepoultrygirl (Jun 24, 2009)

Ive decided for now Im not gonna get her clipped. She seems comfortable enough, and the monsoons are here to create a nice muddy mess and cool everything down. I guess we'll just keep entertaining more of the "lovely dog, what mix is it?" questions :rolleyes2:


----------



## Blazer707 (Jun 13, 2010)

My girl pippy is a plush coat and the furminator is the best brush ive ever used for her extreme shedding.


----------

